# العلاقة بين معامل الرشاش k وبين ارتفاع السقف في الأماكن الغير مخصصة للتخزين



## م. رياض النجار (11 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اليوم سأطرح موضوعا يتعلق بنوع الرشاش المستخدم في الإشغالات الغير مخصصة للتخزين non-storage occupinces

حيث أن إشغالات التخزين قد تم تغطيتها في NFPA حسب نوع المواد المخزنة وبشكل مفصل.

ولكن في NFPA وفي الإشغالات الغير مخصصة للتخزين لم يتم التطرق إلى العلاقة بين معامل الرشاش K وبين ارتفاع السقف.

لدينا كود آخر هو FM datasheets ... حيث تم التعرض فيه إلى العلاقة بين معامل الرشاش K وبين ارتفاع السقف.

ويجب الانتباه هنا إلى أن FM datasheets هو كود قائم ومستقل بذاته ويختلف عن NFPA.

فلا يصح أن نقوم بالانتقاء من هنا ومن هنا , بل يجب الالتزام بمعايير واحدة عند التنفيذ.

يمكن أن نستثني من ذلك ما إذا كانت تعليمات FM datasheets تتجاوز الحدود الدنيا المسموح بها في NFPA فعندها لا حرج في التطبيق.

فمثلا لو طُلب في NFPA تركيب رشاش بمعامل k-5.6 كحد أدنى, فأنت بكل تأكيد قادر على تجاوز الحدود الدنيا وتركيب رشاش بمعامل أكبر, ولست بقادر على تركيب رشاش بمعامل أقل.

في المرفقات الجداول الخاصة من FM datasheets وهي ثلاث جداول حسب نوع الخطورة
​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (11 فبراير 2015)

12. Nonstorage occupancies are divided into four hazard classifications:



· HC-1 – includes office, restaurant seating area, unused attics, etc.

· HC-2 – includes parking garages, schools, casinos, etc.

· HC-3 – includes plastics processing, interior loading docks, etc.

· HC-4 – heavily loaded nonstorage areas



Minimum sprinkler orifice sizes are based on the hazard classification and ceiling height. For example, K-5.6 (Km80) sprinklers can be used in HC-1 occupancies with ceiling heights up to 30 ft (9 m), but K-11.2 (Km160) sprinklers must be used if ceilings are 30-60 ft (9-18 m) in height, and K-25.2 (Km360) sprinklers for higher ceilings. (3-26:2.1)
​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (11 فبراير 2015)

أعود للتنبيه إلى أن هذا الكلام من fm وليس من nfpa.​


----------



## toktok66 (11 فبراير 2015)

راي الخاص ان كود. Fm اقوى واعمق من اي كود حريق لذلك هو الاعتى. في اختيار واعتماد المضخات


----------



## Mon Rashad (11 فبراير 2015)

thanks sir for these useful data but small correction FM is NOT considered to be a code it's an insurance company


----------

